# Was bedeutet Daulevel ???



## hundert50 (17. Okt. 2007)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe heute meinen ersten Beitrag im Forum geschrieben.

Unten erscheint Daulevel  !!!

Was bedeutet das ?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Chrisinger (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

Hallo Peter,

dieses Thema wurde schon mal besprochen.Deswegen geb ich dir mal nen link Klick

Hoffe deine Frage ist damit beantwortet 


Sorry:Natürlich auch von mir ein HERZLICHES WILLKOMMEN 

LG Chris


----------



## jochen (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

Hallo Peter,

herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

ich hoffe mein Level bleibt auf null... 

hier eine Erklärung,

wenn noch Fragen sind bitte nochmal diesbezüglich melden.

Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier bei uns im Forum.


ups, Chris war schneller...


----------



## hundert50 (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

Werde schon brav beleiben !!!!!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Arigato (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*



			
				hundert50 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde schon brav beleiben !!!!!
> 
> Gruß Peter


 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/D%C3%BCmmster_anzunehmender_User

ist nicht auf Dich bezogen, aber ist die Erklärung auf Wikipedia.

Meine Meinung zu einer Anzeige Dau Level schreibe ich lieber nicht,sonst rutsche ich in das Minus ab : 

Ansonsten mal einen Gruss aus dem verregneten Weserbergland  

Arigato


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

@Arigato
Früher hieß das mal "Verwarnung", "Warnlevel" oder so ähnlich - dann kam der ein oder andere DAU und wir (bzw. ich  ) habens umbenannt.

Übrigens kamen als es noch anders hieß deutlich mehr Fragen, was es denn sei ...  Und drum bleibts auch so.


----------



## Arigato (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*



			
				Joachim schrieb:
			
		

> @Arigato
> Früher hieß das mal "Verwarnung", "Warnlevel" oder so ähnlich - dann kam der ein oder andere DAU und wir (bzw. ich  ) habens umbenannt.
> 
> Übrigens kamen als es noch anders hieß deutlich mehr Fragen, was es denn sei ...  Und drum bleibts auch so.


 
Kann doch auch so bleiben, mir ist das egal aber ich finde es ein wenig, naja :nase: 

Ich persönlich meine das es soetwas gar nicht geben sollte, leider ist es mittlerweile in vielen Boards so das Postings gezählt werden, ein Renomee Faktor erstellt wird und was weiss ich noch.
Wie gesagt bzw. geschrieben, ich kann damit leben aber eine Abmahnung bei Fehlverhalten würde es auch tun oder wenn es gar nicht klappt mal eben eine zweiwöchige verordnete Auszeit.


Gruss
Arigato


----------



## ra_ll_ik (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

Moin
ihr Admins.
Dau Level hin oder her, Hauptsache ihr laßt eueren LART in der Schublade. 

Wie, das kennt ihr nicht ? 

ES schon

Interessant auch die Definition : Was ist ein Forum

: Duck und wech


----------



## Joachim (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

@Arigato
Abmahnung und Erhöhnung des Wertes Daulevel gehen meist einher...  
Und 99,9% aller User hier werden damit nie in Kontakt geraten. 

@Ralf
Wo du aber auch rumsurfst    Die Seite fällt dann wohl unter die Kategorie: "Schöner klug*******n!" (SPASS!  ) 
Aber so ein LART werd ich denn doch mal beantragen, dann brauchen wir den DAU-Level nümmer, denn dann wird gezüchtigt ...    


Ist doch immer wieder schön zu sehen, das es im Netzt nichts gibt, was es nicht gibt - oder so


----------



## Arigato (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

@ Ralf,

geniale links die Du da eingestellt hast  
Ist wirklich lustig zu lesen - SUPER !!  

Gruss und THX
Arigato


----------



## Teichheini (17. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Was bedeutet Daulevel ???*

Ja die Peitsche SUPPERLINK


----------

